# Simple Online Rubik's Cube Simulator



## LuMaSck (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm Luca and I'm 15. I come from Naples, Italy so I'm sorry if my english isn't perfect.
I registered on this forum many moths ago, but I never posted. 

I'd love to show you my humble work: a very simple online rubik's cube simulator, made only in HTML, CSS and Javascript.
My knowledge about javascript is very limited because I'm still learning it, but I had an idea on how to simulate the moves of the cube. So, a few months ago, I started to write this simulator. It can execute typed/pasted algorithms (this function doesn't work in Firefox and Explorer :/), It's possible to generate a link which saves the algorithm wrote in the textarea (alg garron style), It's editable and other little functions. 

As I said this is a humble work made only for fun.

>> Simulator

Every comments are appreciated.


----------

